# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Kies de juiste tandenborstel voor maximale tandverzorging

## FRANCOIS580

*Kies de juiste tandenborstel voor maximale tandverzorging*

Tandverzorging en mondhyghiëne zijn twee belangrijke factoren die de gezondheid van je tanden en tandvlees in belangrijke mate bepalen. Tanden poetsen staat hierbij uiteraard centraal. De keuze van de juiste tandenborstel is daarom zo belangrijk. Maar wat is een goede tandenborstel en op wat moet je letten bij het kiezen van die tandenborstel die het best bij jou past? 

Alleeen een goede mondhyghiëne zorgt voor een gezond gebit. Tanden poetsen ligt inderdaad aan de basis van een stevig, gezond en stralend gebit. Om dit te bekomen raden tandartsen aan je gebit minstens driemaal daags te poetsen. De juiste tandenborstel is dan ook erg belangrijk. Een goede tandenborstel poetst niet alleen grondig, maar zorgt ook voor de gezondheid van je tandvlees en je mond. Het kiezen van de juiste tandenborstel lijkt simpel, maar dat is het zeker niet. Er zijn immers verschillende soorten tandenborstels en allen hebben zo hun specifieke voor- en nadelen. Hoe ga je dan best tewerk tijdens je zoektocht naar de voor jou meest geschikte tandenborstel?

*Gezond gebit*
Wat voor jou de beste tandenborstel is hangt niet alleen af van je persoonlijke voorkeur, maar zeker ook van de gezondheid van je tanden en van je tandvlees. De klassieke handtandenborstel is het meest bekend en ook veruit het goedkoops. Deze moet stilaan zijn dominante rol afstaan aan de electrische tandenborstel, die in vergelijking met zijn voorganger vele voordelen biedt. Multi- tufted tandenborstels beschikken over vele bosjes haar die dicht op elkaar zijn geplaatst, zodat ze een maximale mondreiniging garanderen. Een end- tufted exemplaar bestaat uit slechts één bosje haar en is uitsluitend geschikt om te poetsen op moeilijk bereikbare plaatsen.

*Klassieke tandenborstel* 
Dat je met een gewone tandenborstel je gebit en je mond niet goed kunt reinigen is een fabeltje. Je moet wel grondig (minstens drie minuten) en op de juiste manier tewerk gaan. Eén van de belangrijkste nadelen van zo’n klassieke tandenborstel is ongetwijfeld dat moeilijk bereikbare plaatsen er niet zo gemakkelijk mee te reinigen zijn. Je hebt hierbij de keuze tussen harde of zachte tandenborstel. Een harde tandenborstel is niet per definitie een slechte tandenborstel. Tandartsen raden wel een.../...

Lees verder...

----------

